# 2021 Idea



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok ... so what's creepy and scary and frightening and will make the weak-hearted cry?

No, not teenagers. (Although, yes ... but not in this case.)

Clowns.

They're scary, and you know it. I think I'll have some Murder Clowns, and stalker Clowns, and "Just standing in the bushes staring at you" clowns ... 

AtmosFX makes a pretty good Clown Theme projection for the window or door, so I can do that. Broken carnival music ... dancing multi-colored lights ... bloody balloons ...

Yeah. This could work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are a Spook for sure


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We did a clown/creepy "carnevil" theme a few years back and it was without a doubt our most un-nerving haunt to date. So many people were freaked out.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We did a CarnEvil one year for the office, but as it needed to be more fun than scary we had to tone it down a bit. I always felt a bit "unsatisfied" with it, so I think this will make up for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, clowns, had to go there, didn’t you?:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

S'matter Roxy? Don't like clowns?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Doc, you’re evil to the core:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Took one of the masks I have and repurposed it ...



I have a few masks I can do this to. This year should be fun. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Killer Clowns from outer space! Now those were creepy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm working on all sorts of different clown faces. Each type of clown has a unique feel to it. The chaotic clowns are by far the most creepy to me ... the smearing makeup, the dirty costume. But for my face, I think I'm going to go with this:



It's a foam prosthetic that I painted. I have to try out different wigs and hats until I find the combo I like. Thank goodness for photoshop. It makes that task much easier.

Here are two more I've done this week:





I have a couple of really inexpensive Tyvek Hazmat suits that I'm going to paint and use as clown suits.

I'm really having fun with this one.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

These are brilliant! I really like the zombie looking one with the crazy orange hair, it has an unsettled look to it. The use of different eye sizes too was a great way to convey that feeling, messes with the humans naturally inclination to symmetry!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

And here's a Hobo Clown. I took one of my original monster masks and reached up inside and folded his fangs inside, then glued his mouth shut. Give him a wine bottle and he looks sad and pathetic. Give him a bloody knife and he looks like he'd stab you for 35¢.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great gruesome makeovers, Doc!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a store-bought. It's hard plastic with a hinged mouth. VERY inexpensive (or I wouldn't have bought it!) All I did was glue in some beady little eyes.










Another store-bought ... just the mask. Cheap plastic half-mask, but was only $2.00 at WalMart. I had the other accessories.

(I have to admit, it's so much easier to drop in the images now!)


----------



## Djjerme (Nov 5, 2019)

I’ve been banned by the wife from ever doing a clown theme. Shame, because I would love to do some creepy clown tricks.

One of the best things I saw on some haunted house video was a mirrored room with all these mannequins dressed up as clowns.. or were they? A couple live actors dispersed amongst the “dummies” made for great jump scares.

Also would love to recreate the scene in Hell House with the three clowns turning their heads.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

First clown is done.



















Startled my wife when she went down to the basement. I have to put a blanket over him now ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gee, I can’t imagine what could have startled her. After all, it’s only a creepy-a$$ CLOWN


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Gee, I can’t imagine what could have startled her. After all, it’s only a creepy-a$$ CLOWN



Go ahead ... Pet him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Doc


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So ... I decided on a wig and costume for the clown prosthetics I'll wear:











... and through the magic of Photoshop, I can layout my yard the way I want everyone to appear:












The Bay window is where I'll use the AtmosFx projection:











Front door:












And the side yard as you approach the driveway:










But wait! There's more ...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

There'll be more, of course ... Oddities Table ... Peak behind the curtain at The Freak ... carnival lights ... ring toss (onto severed fingers sticking out of a board ... broken carnival music ... the usual.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good Doc.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Stick. Oh ... you mean my Halloween stuff ... okay. Thanks for that, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks really good, Doc! So does your yard


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh look ... ! The gang's all here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Contractors must love coming into your house


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The termite guy had a few things to say. 😜


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

New guy for the yard


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It appears clowns have taken over your life, Muwahaha!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

If that's a metaphor for my life, good job! If not, it's still accurate.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely smile he has


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Finished (mostly) the poor Knife Thrower Target. I was originally going to go round, but "I changed horses in mid-stream ... It's the Addams way!" (Funny how some lines from old T.V. shows just seem to stick with you for life.)

































I need to try to finish the Jack-in-the-Box next.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooooh, she’s all gooey! Probably has a sore throat, too.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

_This is what happens when you use flash photography during a performance!_


This corpsed skeleton has served me well through the years.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Another prop


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Making a few things for the Oddities Table. Some are new … some are recycled from previous uses.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We’re all familiar with the door decoration that’s available for sale. I recreated it with some cardboard and foam board for the nose, teeth, and hair for a 3-D effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone should have told the clown that the gun was loaded….

I love the oddities! If we ever decide to make a change from a cemetery scene, that’s the theme I’d be most interested in trying.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

On several occasions, I went in the basement and forgot my 7’ cauldron witch was down there. Even though I built her and put her there, I literally screamed bloody murder at the top of my lungs a couple times when I didn’t turn on the light. After it happened to my husband and kids a couple times, they voted that she had to permanently relocate to the detached garage. I can not even remotely imagine someone going in your basement! Clowns don’t freak me out but walking in on all those in the dark would probably result in someone doing a live CPR demonstration on me ha ha!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay .., you all saw the silhouette of the tent and ferris wheel I mocked up on the garage door … so I started making it and was dying from all the cuts I had to make in the cardboard. Then I found this …



















it’s a cardboard cutter. It’s great. I probably would have quit if I hadn’t found this. Makes cutting cardboard soooo much easier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cardboard cutter - Just goes to show, you learn something new every day


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I’ve never seen a cardboard cutter like that, where did you get it? Wow, so much time I could have saved with that little jewel.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Daphne said:


> I’ve never seen a cardboard cutter like that, where did you get it? Wow, so much time I could have saved with that little jewel.


Amazon (of course) $8.00. The best part about it it that I don't end up cutting through to a table, and don't have to re cut over and over to get all the way through.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Amazon (of course) $8.00. The best part about it it that I don't end up cutting through to a table, and don't have to re cut over and over to get all the way through.


Appreciate it!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are a few snaps from the other night ...


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done! People in your area will have nightmares for months ha ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally epic, Doc!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's a few more ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was scrolling back through your photos and saw a detail I missed - you holding a sign that says “Free Hugs”. So tell me, Mr. Scary Clown Guy, how many people took you up on that offer?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

More than I expected. Mostly teen girls and toddlers, but a surprising amount of fathers, too. If someone said "No", or I didn't like the look of them, I would spin the sign around to say "Free Candy". That would get 'em.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. Clowns can be so damned creepy.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Wonderful job, Doc! A creepy and spooky masterpiece. 🥇


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Very creepy clowns. I like the "Free Candy" side of the sign.


----------

